

Growth Hacker Consulting for Startups - russellm

Background:
MIT Math. MBA. 
Experience working with various consumer startups, including RepairPal, YourMechanic, Massdrop and others.<p>Skills:<p>•	Viral Loops - Mobile and Web, 
•	User Acquisition, Landing page design and testing, User funnels
•	Demand Generation, Online Advertising and SEM
•	B2B: Webinars, Email campaigns<p>How can I help scale your growth?<p>Russell Miller
russell@getbrightcraft.com
======
russellm
www.linkedin.com/in/russellmiller/

